# Ondemand learning for the busy professional



## School of PE (Jun 7, 2019)

If you have a really busy schedule and feel that you need more time than others to prepare for the exam or just want to get started right away, School of PE offers an Ondemand format. This format is perfect for: 
 
*·* Working professionals 
*·* College students 
*·* Parents 
*· *Anyone with a hectic schedule 
 
Our Ondemand format is the most flexible format, as it provides immediate access after registration and allows you to study at your own pace. Since registration for the Spring 2019 session is open, you can sign up today and begin studying right away! It’s that easy!


----------



## School of PE (Jun 14, 2019)

Are you preparing for the October 2019 exam? Sign up for your review course today! 

https://www.schoolofpe.com


----------



## School of PE (Jun 18, 2019)

Are you preparing for the October 2019 exam? Sign up for your review course today! 

https://www.schoolofpe.com


----------



## School of PE (Jul 8, 2019)

Are you preparing for the October 2019 exam? Sign up for your review course today! 

https://www.schoolofpe.com


----------

